# Boxer needs new foster until owner returns [San Diego]



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Please share this on any Facebook page, twitter, forum, anywhere you can think of that might grab someone's attention.


My current foster, Diesel, needs a new foster home until his owner returns from deployment. He is a great dog but is not getting along with Kaytu all the time. Most of the time they are fine but for the last several months they've been having some brief, minor scuffles when Diesel wants to keep playing and Kaytu has had enough- it's Kaytu that's having the issue! He gets along great with most dogs but can be a bit too bouncy for some.

The owner is in the Army, is a nurse, and is a single mom. He toddler-aged son is with her parents but their lease does not allow dogs. I believe she thought she wouldn't have to deploy as she is a single mom.. while they may try not to deploy people in such circumstances, nothing is guaranteed, and Diesel was left with nowhere to go until her return. She will be returning mid-next year, I can provide more details for anyone interested but don't want to post much here due to OPSEC.

Diesel is being fostered through the organization NetPets.org. Anyone interested *please* respond here or send me a PM and fill out the application on the netpets.org website located here
https://www.netpets.org/netp/fosterhome.php

NetPets will reimburse all expenses for food, vet care, treats, toys, and other supplies.

Diesel is a year and 8 months old, weighs about 70 lbs, gets along great with kids and cats, and is very people-oriented. He loves to play fetch, has great manners (no jumping up, no counter surfing or getting in trash, no barking at strangers, no digging, chews appropriate items only, etc), and walks nicely on leash without pulling. He has a VERY soft mouth and takes treats nicely. I've also been doing urban mushing with him and he loves it. We go to the dog park several times a week. He does need daily exercise/play/running and is a very active dog. A day off due to weather or laziness (we're all guilty of that I think!) is fine but he does have a lot of energy. On days when I'm busy he does great with a couple short games of fetch. He's very smart and learns new things easily. I've played the "101 Things To Do With A Box" clicker game with him and he excels at that.

He is a boxer and comes completely with wiggly butt, drool, silly faces, sloppy drinking, bouncing, and zoomies!


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Wish I was in the area! I'll share on FB.


----------



## RedGermanPinscher (Jun 22, 2012)

As do I...... but I will crosspost....


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

Oh, I wish he was in my area (ATL). Dempsey would love a boxer friend. They really do play best with their "own kind"! Other dogs just don't have the patience for the smash and burn play style of a boxer.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks for the help guys! One of my friends posted his story on her blog that has like 26,000 followers and it even got the attention of the local news!! There is an interested person up in LA that I'm going to have a play date with, and a couple others interested too.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

News clip! http://www.kusi.com/video?clipId=7986968


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

Great news!!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Ok, so, after going on the news at the end of November the organization got about a dozen applications for him. It took a few weeks for them to actually forward one to me which was extremely irritating. Then it took a week for me to get ahold of the potential foster, and she said she had to back ot because her work schedule changed which is why she never called me back. Ugh. I got another application forwarded a couple days later. Seemed like a home that may work, woman with a lot of kids and also an in-home daycare. Lots of kids wanting to train and play with the dog. She brought two kids over and I could tell she wasn't loving his energy. She's used to more stoic breeds like GSDs and rotties, and Diesel was wiggling nonstop. She also yelled at her 15 yr old for letting Diesel climb on him when he laid on the floor to play, because Diesel was being "dominant" and also told her 6 yr old to elbow Diesel when he got too close to show him who's boss. WHAT?! He's trying to play and say hi. He's not being dominant. He's being a dog. Her false alpha/dominance views were very worrying. I'm glad she could tell he was too much for her and not a good fit because I would have had to tell her no. He's a very sensitive sweet dog and those types of practices would break him and ruin him.

Anyway, then it was Christmas season which is far too stressful a time to rehome a dog and the owner also contacted me and said it was looking like she'd be home by the end of January. No point in rehoming for just a month!

She just came home!! Typical of military though, she's come home to the east coast and not back to California. Diesel will get to fly to her. Tomorrow we're going back on the news to wrap up the story since they wanted to be updated, then he has a vet appointment to get a health certificate. He'll likely be flying out Saturday or Sunday.









I also got him a thundershirt to fly in. He's been wearing it off and on the last week or so to get used to it, as well as sleeping in his new plastic crate instead of the wire one.


----------



## Chief502 (Dec 3, 2012)

Awwww! So glad he gets to go home to his mommy. I've been loving Boxers lately. He is so handsome!


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

Happy Diesel gets to go back to his family before things got too bad between him and Kaytu since the new foster plan didn't pan out. Too bad you don't get to see the happy re-uniting event for Diesel with the Mom and child, I'm sure it'll be quite a sight.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Things have actually been fine between him and Kaytu lately.

I'm going to insist she has someone record the reunion so I can see! When my husband got back from deployment Denali flipped out  I had my husband send a "smelly" tshirt he'd slept in a few nights while he was gone too so she could smell that. It was so cute.


----------

